# show us your city garbage containers



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

VITORIA MAN said:


> london


As far as I know in Greater London there are different modalities of collection between the 'districts', is it?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

prague
















slovakia


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

budapest








hungary


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

swissland
























geneva


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

amsterdam
















delft ( holland )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sofia ( bulgaria )
















slovenia


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

moscow


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vietnam


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

malta


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

istanbul
















turkey








































ankara


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

canada








toronto


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sweden
























norway








denmark































iceland


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

kiev








serbia
























croatia
































bosnia


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

moldavia








macedonia








albania


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

IN Boston


Solar Trashcan by d4vidbruce, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Garbage disposal units in Brasov, Romania 










http://strangman.npage.eu/baeren-in-rumaenien/baeren-in-brasov-kronstatd.html










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5252233237/










http://www.ecomagazin.ro/brasov-ursii-n-au-mai-asteptat-bariera-cu-ultrasunete/


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

royal rose1 said:


> IN Boston
> 
> 
> Solar Trashcan by d4vidbruce, on Flickr


 this is a paper bin , not a container


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

gibraltar








andorra


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

austria


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Currently the most used model in the Netherlands.









Access-card for nearby neighbours









The only problem are, sometimes the garbage containers are too small to serve the whole neighborhood or the container-door is locked because of technical problems with the acces cards. The penalty for dropping garbage next to a container is around €120 per garbage-bag.









New model?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Why the card is needed ?


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Because, at least in Italy, according to how many garbage you've put in the collector, the garbage tax increases or decreases.

With the key card they always know how many kilograms each user has thrown.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

VITORIA MAN said:


> Why the card is needed ?


I think that the card works only if you've paid the trash-tax!

By the way: in my town there aren't trash-containers because trash is collected door to door.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

narkelion said:


> Because, at least* in Italy*, according to how many garbage you've put in the collector, *the garbage tax increases or decreases.*
> 
> With the key card they always know how many kilograms each user has thrown.


Maybe in Lazio.

In Lombardy trash-tax is based on the area of your property (silly method, IMO).


----------



## narkelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Fabri88 said:


> Maybe in Lazio.
> 
> In Lombardy trash-tax is based on the area of your property!


Yes, here too, but in the areas where that system is used, tax changes also according to how may garbage you creates. 

Can't really remember now, but should be something like 20/30% discount if you throw less than x kilos. I don't know the value of x, tho.:lol:


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i think the card is not used in spain , it is a good idea , you put more you pay more !!!


----------



## erka (Apr 26, 2003)

In some cities in the Netherlands there is also the system of paying tax according to the amount of waste (we call this Diftar). But in others it isn't. And then people put their waste just beyond the border of the next area where there is no Diftar. Effect: more pollution instead of less.

The card is also used because underground containers are only for residential waste and not industrial or biochemical. And to prevent cats to get in


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

yes , here in spain we call it waste tourisme


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

If you are obsessed with garbage containers (and phone booths and mailboxes) around the world, you should really follow this blog

http://tema.ru/travel/


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

That underground collection should be implemented elsewhere. That's a really smart idea. And it essentially removes visual sores that are overflowing garbage.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

These were installed in Serbia


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

san marino


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

dresde


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

menton (france)


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

israel


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

beirut


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

greece


----------



## basque (Feb 19, 2013)

united states of america


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bangkok


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

el cairo


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bolivia


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

seoul


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Standard for companies and apartments.









Model shark









Underground


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

mallorca ( E )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

For cooking oil ( E )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

for clothes (E)


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

underground models are better








































spain


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje has two types of garbage containers - the underground type like this one:



















and the ground type like this one:










This type is for plastic bottles


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bangkok*


----------



## Shiftpk (Jun 26, 2013)

It's awfull =( Lipetsk, Russia


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

la habana


----------



## nareik (Nov 23, 2013)

Bristol, England


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

seville


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Spain does a good job in a lot of cities by providing bins for categories that don't even exist in most countries. The new shiny silver underground containers are a big step up in aesthetics also, I hope they phase out all the old plastic ones


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

montevideo , uruguay


----------



## kevito (Oct 28, 2010)

very Interesting thread.

How is the system for the underground one?
I mean how they work?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

source logismarket


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

buenos aires / ar


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

New design from galicia,spain
















source:formatoverde.com


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

puebla,mx


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

caracas,venezuela


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

zaragoza , Spain








http://www.crismol.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Noticia-Romareda.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madrid
Contenedor de vidrio en Madrid by Beti Begira, en Flickr


----------

